# Black rifles are the most popular gun since the lever 30-30



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Like so many things these days it's quite ironic: the so-called "black" rifles that have caused such a stir since the Clinton Administration are now proving themselves some of the most popular shooting tools among active shooters today. - See more at: Black Rifles out of the Shadows


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, they are an excellent shooting platform. They are one of the most accessorized gun on the market, and I think that is the appeal, the customization.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree they are great guns. I wish I had more of them. Do you recommend EOTEC or ACOG


----------

